# Cleaning up audio in avi files



## PC Hobbyist

I have several avi files that are VHS recordings that were later digitalized.  The audio is terrible and if I play them with VLC I can use the equalizer to clean up the audio quite a bit, but the general volume is still really low even with every possible option cranked up to the max to raise it.

What program can help me clean up the audio in an avi file by manipulating the equalizer and also amplifying or normalizing the audio?  I know I can extract the audio, clean it up with audacity and then reinsert it into the video and render the whole thing. But that is pretty tedious. I hope there is a single program that can help me do it all without having to extract the audio to a separate file.  Anyone have any thoughts or other ideas on this?


----------



## szokag

Maybe Sony Vegas will help you http://www.how2open.com/edit-avi/


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out. If anything else comes to mind, please let me know.


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Hello again.
I ended up going with Adobe Audition for this project. I feel comfortable with it because I've used it since back when it was called CoolEdit. 

Here is what I did.
If someone has a better suggestion - please let me know, because I still have a lot of old .avi original VHS recordings that need audio clean up.

1. extracted audio from .avi file using the free AoA Audio Extractor. This was only necessary because the sound of my .avi files was not recognized in Audition. Only the video was recognized. With other video files, Audition recognized the video and audio track.

2. Loaded my avi file + the extracted mp3 into Adobe Audition

With Audition, I can edit the audio track a lot better. Then I export the Video+Audio Session to save my new .avi file.  Because Audition simply "adds" the audio to the video and does not render the whole video again, the process is a lot faster than using a video editor. The export process with audio compressed as mp3 for an hour-long .avi takes about 10 minutes.

Like I said, I am open to any other thoughts or suggestions.


----------

